# AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60 or Intel Core 2 Duo T5450?



## hemanth85 (Feb 8, 2008)

im getting a laptop this weekend and narrowed down on two good deals(both costing THE SAME).The problem is that i cant make out whether to get a AMD machine or an Intel one.ill attach specifications for both.plz post your views.


*Toshiba Satellite A215-S5822 15.4” Laptop*

Specifications

Processor brand: AMD
Processor type: Turion 64 X2
Processor speed: 2.0GHz
Bus speed: 1600MHz
Level 2 cache 1MB 

Memory 
RAM 2GB 
Memory type (RAM) 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300) 
RAM expandable to: 4GB 
Storage/Drives 
Hard drive speed 5400RPM 
Hard drive size: 200GB


Burns DVDs Yes 
Graphics and sound 

Screen size (diagonal): 15.4"
Maximum screen resolution 1280 x 800 
Video memory 319MB 
Video memory type Shared 
Ports 

USB 2.0: 4

Firewire: 1

Infrared port: No

PC card No 
Express card Yes 
S-video out Yes 
Media card slot Yes 
VGA Yes 

TV tuner: No
Internet/networking 
Dial-up modem Included 
Ethernet Yes 
Wireless 802.11a/g/n 
Bluetooth No 
Built-in webcam Yes 
General features 
Operating system Windows® Vista Home Premium 
Fingerprint reader No 
UPC 883974027873 
Manufacturer's part number A215S5822 
Dimensions 
Height 10.6 inches 
Width 14.3 inches 
Depth 1.6 inches 
Weight 5.8 lbs 

*Acer Aspire AS5920-6914 15.4" Widescreen Laptop*

Specifications

Processor brand: Intel®
Processor type: Core 2 Duo
Processor speed: 1.66GHz
Bus speed: 667MHz
Level 2 cache 2MB 

Memory 
RAM 2GB 
Memory type (RAM) 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-5300) 
RAM expandable to: Info unavailable 
Storage/Drives 
Hard drive speed 5400RPM 
Hard drive size: 250GB
Burns DVDs Yes 

Screen size (diagonal): 15.4"

Maximum screen resolution 1280 x 800 
Video memory 358MB 
Video memory type Shared 
Ports 
USB 2.0 
USB 2.0: 4
Firewire 
Firewire: 1
Infrared port 
Infrared port: Yes
PC card No 
Express card Yes 
S-video out Yes 
Media card slot Yes 
VGA Yes 
TV tuner 
TV tuner: No
Internet/networking 
Dial-up modem Included 
Ethernet Yes 
Wireless 802.11a/b/g/n 
Bluetooth No 
Built-in webcam Yes 
General features 
Operating system Windows® Vista Home Premium 
Fingerprint reader No 
UPC 099802363154 
Manufacturer's part number AS59206914 
Dimensions 
Height 10.6 inches 
Width 14.3 inches 
Depth 1.7 inches 
Weight 6.6 lbs.[/FONT]


----------



## gurujee (Feb 8, 2008)

Acer Aspire AS5920


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 8, 2008)

what is the price you are being offered ?


----------



## hemanth85 (Feb 9, 2008)

$649


----------

